# silver rinse water processing



## Dicegallery (Jan 21, 2022)

I have been saving and trying to reuse my silver/nitric acid rinse water but more accumulates than I can use. If i were to boil it down to concentrate it, would any of the possible metals be lost in the boil off or would they stay in the solution and be concentrated ?


----------



## Elemental (Jan 21, 2022)

Two options:

1. (Recommended) That you treat your waste solution to capture any values in it and then dispose of the remaining solution. We have a good post here about treating waste. I will link to it here. Basically plate any values out on copper, then process/treat the remaining copper nitrate solution for disposal.

Link: Dealing with Waste

2. You want to evaporate, not boil. Raise the temperature to ~90-95 Celsius and just let it cook. It will reduce your volume without the possible loss of silver. Please be advised that heating nitric acid will help encourage NOx gas production.


----------



## Dicegallery (Apr 6, 2022)

Elemental,
It worked !!! I had about 3.5 gl and evaporated it down to 1400ml, was then able to recover about 5g of cement silver. Thank you


----------



## Elemental (Apr 6, 2022)

@Dicegallery,

I'm glad the evaporation method worked out for you. Also, thanks for coming back and providing an update as well. Feel free to ask any other questions you may have in regards to refining. 

Elemental


----------

